# T&P Relief Line



## Saltydog251 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about a relief line on the sixth floor of an old Florida condo. It has a 40 gal electric heater with no drain pan and the relief line is 3/8 soft copper going into the wall. I installed a 3/4" line just above the floor but the condo commandos don't like it.


What would you guys do?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd repair it per FL plumbing code


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Just sit it in a pan capped off and leave the T&P


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Relief Valves are over rated..... just remove it and cap it off


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Relief Valves are over rated..... just remove it and cap it off


Darn you beat me to it.


----------



## Saltydog251 (May 1, 2012)

stecar said:


> Just sit it in a pan capped off and leave the T&P


That's actually what I did.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bid a job (but didn't get it) in an old condo on the beach in Fort Lauderdale. The condo I looked at for the re-model had it's W/H in an outside closet in the hallway. There was no pan for the heater, it just sat on the slab, and there was no drain line for a pan even if you wanted to set the W/H in a pan. Condo would have to cough up the money to do it up to code.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Saltydog251 said:


> That's actually what I did.


You did?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Saltydog251 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question about a relief line on the sixth floor of an old Florida condo. It has a 40 gal electric heater with no drain pan and the relief line is 3/8 soft copper going into the wall. I installed a 3/4" line just above the floor but the condo commandos don't like it.
> 
> ...


Intro?


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

It's hard being nice to strangers. Please post an into.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Saltydog251 said:


> ...What would you guys do?


Most of us would post an intro...>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link to post yours>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Saltydog251 (May 1, 2012)

Intro is done

Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The issue with your situation is all about liability. If you re-connect to that 3/8" T&P relief line and something ever goes wrong, you are liable. Obviously that line is under-sized. Even if an inspector says it's OK, you are still liable for knowingly and deliberately violating a code requirement.

The condo association would have to sign a waiver accepting full responsiblity if they decide not to bring everything up to code. That W/H needs a pan, a drain line for the pan, a 3/4" T&P relief line and to be hard-wired. If they won't do all that, then make them sign a waiver or walk away. 

And if they do accept full responsibilty (in writing of course) write on your invoice that your recommendations were: (and list all that needs to be done to bring the install up to code).

You need to be asking yourself: "How can this come back to bite me?"

Lastly tell them that most if not all manufacturers won't warranty their product unless the install is done according to code.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally I would not hook it up to a 3/8 discharge I would inform them that if they don't want to re-pipe I can not put it in and it can not discharge in the pan (voids heater warranty). To much liability particularly on a t&p discharge. YMMV


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Wags valve?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> Wags valve?



That won't do anything for the volume of water already in the unit if the casing fails. That 40, 50 or even 75 gallons of water will need somewhere to go.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

You think a pan and one inch drain line is going to handle 75 g of water. Wags valve will at least shut the water off put a hose bib on pan. Code in my area if there is no other way to do it.


----------

